# Periodically hang on startup & UDMA_CRC_Error_Count increase

## bat0r

# uname -a

Linux myserver 3.3.4-gentoo #1 SMP Wed May 9 22:58:59 MSK 2012 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

I have such degrade of disk I\O performance ....

# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:     2 MB in  5.68 seconds = 360.54 kB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   2 MB in 12.76 seconds = 160.50 kB/sec

/var/log/messages:

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: res 51/84:00:88:dc:51/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: hard resetting link

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: EH complete

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x7a0601 action 0x6

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x4

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: SError: { RecovData Persist Proto PHYInt 10B8B Dispar BadCRC Handshk }

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: failed command: READ DMA

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: cmd c8/00:20:48:99:54/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 16384 in

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: res 51/84:00:48:99:54/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: hard resetting link

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: EH complete

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: sis900.c: v1.08.10 Apr. 2 2006

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: 0000:00:04.0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: 0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd800, IRQ 19, 00:15:f2:e9:19:7c

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost udevd[659]: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x7a0601 action 0x6

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x5

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: SError: { RecovData Persist Proto PHYInt 10B8B Dispar BadCRC Handshk }

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: failed command: READ DMA

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: cmd c8/00:40:b8:dc:51/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 32768 in

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: res 51/84:2f:b8:dc:51/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: hard resetting link

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: EH complete

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: 3c59x: Donald Becker and others.

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: 0000:00:09.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at f87cc800.

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x7a0601 action 0x6

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x4

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: SError: { RecovData Persist Proto PHYInt 10B8B Dispar BadCRC Handshk }

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: failed command: READ DMA

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:98:81/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: res 51/84:00:00:98:81/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: hard resetting link

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jun 24 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ata3: EH complete

......

After reboot all OK. 

# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   704 MB in  2.00 seconds = 351.22 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 286 MB in  3.01 seconds =  95.00 MB/sec

And since some reboot problem arising again.

The problem occurs both with manual start and through the WOL.

I've changed SATA cable for the /dev/sda  already, but this doesn't resolve trouble. 

In addition, the problem occurs both on the PATA drive (/dev/sdb), too.

SATA-PATA controller SiS.

# lspci|grep IDE

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SATA (rev 01)

# smartctl -i /dev/sda

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.3.4-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green (Adv. Format)

Device Model:     WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 25b018e83

Firmware Version: 51.0AB51

User Capacity:    2 000 394 706 432 bytes [2,00 TB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Sun Jun 24 20:01:33 2012 MSK

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

# smartctl -i /dev/sdb

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.3.4-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Hitachi Deskstar 7K250

Device Model:     HDS722525VLAT80

Firmware Version: V36OA6MA

User Capacity:    250 058 268 160 bytes [250 GB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a

Local Time is:    Sun Jun 24 20:02:15 2012 MSK

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

I have "famouse" WDC Green Caviar ("strange name") having 8 sec - WD setting for Green Drive's "idle3" timeout value.  This timeout controls how often the drive parks its heads and enters a low power consumption state. 

I've changed it to 300sec, but problem persist.

# hdparm -J /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 wdidle3      = 300 secs (or 13.8 secs for older drives)

myserver ~ # smartctl -A /dev/sdb

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.3.4-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   096   096   024    Pre-fail  Always       -       347 (Average 377)

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       448

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   020    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       13011

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       448

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   050    Old_age   Always       -       998

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   100   100   050    Old_age   Always       -       998

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   130   130   000    Old_age   Always       -       42 (Min/Max 16/5 :Cool: 

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       84588

myserver ~ # smartctl -A /dev/sda

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.3.4-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   253   186   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       1025

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       53

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       255

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       46

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       28

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       2576

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   112   101   000    Old_age   Always       -       38

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   155   000    Old_age   Always       -       4811

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

----------

## bat0r

Such problems may be in cable, motherboard controller, or S(P)ATA-driver.

The first is not confirmed -checked by replacing the  SATA-cable and problem also appears on two discs at once.

Using S(P)ATA-driver:

CONFIG_SATA_SIS:

  x This option enables support for SiS Serial ATA on                                                                                                                                                           x

  x SiS 964/965/966/180 and Parallel ATA on SiS 180.                                                                                                                                                            x

  x The PATA support for SiS 180 requires additionally to                                                                                                                                                       x

  x enable the PATA_SIS driver in the config.                                                                                                                                                                   x

  x If unsure, say N.                                                                                                                                                                                           x

  x                                                                                                                                                                                                             x

  x Symbol: SATA_SIS [=y]

CONFIG_PATA_SIS:                                                                                                                                                                                            x

  x                                                                                                                                                                                                             x

  x This option enables support for SiS PATA controllers                                                                                                                                                        x

  x                                                                                                                                                                                                             x

  x If unsure, say N.                                                                                                                                                                                           x

  x                                                                                                                                                                                                             x

  x Symbol: PATA_SIS [=y]                                                                                                                                                                                       x

  x Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                                                            x

  x Prompt: SiS PATA support                                                                                                                                                                                    x

  x   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:663                                                                                                                                                                        x

  x   Depends on: ATA [=y] && ATA_SFF [=y] && ATA_BMDMA [=y] && PCI [=y]                                                                                                                                        x

  x   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                                 x

  x     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                       x

  x       -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA [=y])                                                                                                                                                     x

  x         -> ATA SFF support (ATA_SFF [=y])                                                                                                                                                                   x

  x           -> ATA BMDMA support (ATA_BMDMA [=y])                                                                                                                                                             x

  x   Selected by: SATA_SIS [=y] && ATA [=y] && ATA_SFF [=y] && ATA_BMDMA [=y] && PCI [=y]

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

1st: Please use code tags next time. Its hard to read what is normal text and what are information about your system, contents of logs etc.

2nd: It seems a rather old system (Pentium 4). How old are the drives? Maybe they come to their end of life.

3rd: Your kernel is old too. Have you thought of an upgrade? Maybe you are experiencing a bug.

greets, bb

----------

## Hu

I somewhat doubt that the poster is still around and in a position to answer your questions.  This thread has been idle for 6 years.

His kernel was only a few weeks old (v3.3.4 released Apr 27 2012) when he posted.

----------

## bbgermany

uh, sorry for that. It was on the top of my unread topics in this forum a few days ago? it wasnt my intention to dig this out.

greets, bb

----------

